# Feathers on your nails? That's crazy talk!



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2011)

Or is it? The latest issue, or should I say half issue since my magazine came damaged, of Nailpro came today and it looks like feathers on the nails is going to be pretty popular this fall. Take the feather of your choice and lay it out against your nail then trim the edge you want to use. If you're doing acrylic nails you then want to apply a thin layer of it to the nail then lightly press the feather in using a brush. Trim off and excess from the nail. Apply another thin layer to the top of the feather then finish the nail as your normally would any other acrylic nail. If you're going to use normal nail polish, and I didn't see instructions in the magazine for it, you would want to do the same thing. Apply a layer of nail polish to stick the feather on, I would recommend painting your nails first then apply a clear polish then the feather. Allow the polish to dry then apply another layer of clear polish over it (or a clear polish with glitter or whatever you want).


----------



## katana (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooooh! I like this! Although I dont know how practical or easy this would be to do on your own nails. The finished result looks fabulous though!


----------



## QDpieCupcake (Sep 29, 2011)

*This looks pretty and different....I would definately wear this!




*


----------



## pandy1021 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow the design was great. I guess my women will really love this design. It might be another trend in designing nails. Very artistic anyway. As a man, can I try this one too? Seriously.


----------



## KitaRei (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooo how pretty!  In Japan that look is pretty big, I have some mag pics with feather nails.  I'll see if I can get some pics up!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 30, 2011)

That would be fantastic KitaRei!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KitaRei (Sep 30, 2011)

I know there was more, but I found at least one





The "middle" two are genuine feathers.


----------



## christinaischic (Sep 30, 2011)

Very creative!! I love it -- has anyone tried it? Curious if you do that on natural nails, when you wash your hands, does it get affected?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 30, 2011)

If the feather is... embedded... between nail polish and a top coat then washing your hands should be fine. In acrylic and gel applications it's definitely embedded into the product so it won't be affected by washing of hands or anything like that.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 30, 2011)

Where can you find such small feathers?

I'd definetely wear this though!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2011)

Mini feathers can be picked up at some craft stores. Tiny feathers are usually off a small bird like quail or Guinea hens.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Oct 1, 2011)

I really like this look, goes well with the feather extensions trend too!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 1, 2011)

I had used larger feathers which I cut so only fine pieces were used.  It took alot of patience and alot of top coat to get that glued on. I don't have pics because I made a mess of some and couldn't stand looking at the boo-boos.


----------



## kekeka (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!!! Very creative!! I love it!! :smilehappyyes:


----------

